# Garden Grackle



## Thornbottom (Apr 9, 2012)

I woke up pretty early this morning to see if I could spot anything poking around in our garden and got this guy. These grackles are pretty darn smart and fly of as soon I spot them most of the time, but this one was to busy looking around for something to eat. Not in my garden.


----------



## Sofreto (May 10, 2012)

"The last supper"


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

I'm right there with you, man!
They are smart. After I got one a couple of weeks ago the numbers of them in my yard have been way down.


----------



## Bostradamus (May 15, 2012)

Great shooting!! i've been after english sparrows... those little boogers are tiny and FAST


----------



## rashid100 (Jun 16, 2012)

great shootin mate. grackles are a problem in my garden too.


----------



## Thornbottom (Apr 9, 2012)

Sofreto said:


> great shootin mate. grackles are a problem in my garden too.
> 
> Thanks man. I think if there is a garden around the grackles with it.


----------

